# Festo GSD für CPX-CMIX-M1-1



## fr4nk (21 Dezember 2009)

*Festo GSD für CPX-CMIX-M1-1 [gelöst!]*

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche verzweifelt eine GSD Datei wo das Messmodul CPX-CMIX-M1-1 enthalten ist. 
Laut der Beschreibung von Festo
Festo P.BE−CPX−CM IX−DE
soll unter:

www.festo.com > Downloads > Download Area:
Software, Treiber und Firmware > Suchbegriff eingeben:
CMIX

die GSD Datei zu finden sein... irgendwie findet man dort nichts.

In der "alten" Cpx_059e.gsd gibt es dieses Messmodul noch nicht.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich an die GSD komme?

Gruß

e!chhorn


----------



## fr4nk (22 Dezember 2009)

...selbst in dieser Version von 11/2009 ist nichts vorhanden...

http://www3.festo.com/__C1256D56002...Feldbus GSD/EDS+AND+FIELD+Company+CONTAINS+DE


----------



## jackjones (23 Dezember 2009)

Ruf bei dem Service an von Festo.
Die sind sehr kompetent und helfen sicher gerne!


----------



## marlob (23 Dezember 2009)

Guckst du hier


----------



## fr4nk (26 Dezember 2009)

thx marlob!

:s18:


----------



## fr4nk (8 Januar 2010)

Hoppla, die Dateien sind ja für Profinet... also ist die Freude doch nicht so groß...
Ich bin mit Festo in Kontakt, scheinbar ist es nicht so einfach an die richtige Hardwarekonfig zu kommen. In dem letzten Ausgabestand der GSD Dateien ist jedenfalls nur ein Modul dabei (CPX-CMXX: 16Byte E/16Byte A) was man laut Festo auch nehmen soll. Passt aber nicht, da der vorgeschaltete Busknoten (FB13) ständig Busfehler anzeigt. Ohne das Messmodul läuft der Knoten einwandfrei. Festo meldet sich... und ich meld mich hier!

:s21:


----------



## fr4nk (12 Januar 2010)

Moin,

so endlich hab ich die richtige GSD Datei.

Gruß


----------

